# 235/40/19; Mk7 Golf R- Rub?



## HJM2 (May 1, 2017)

I see a ton of people talking about new wheels, and what width or offset to run, and I see a ton of people talking about lowering their car to close the wheel well gap, but I never see anyone running a 235/40/19 instead of the 235/35/19. I even see people doing 235/40/18. 
Is anyone running a 235/40/19? Will it rub? I'm still running the stock wheels.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

It's nearly an inch taller. At stock ride height it will probably not rub anything, since it's no wider. Not sure why you'd go this route, as it'd mean a bit slower acceleration and a nearly 4% speedometer error.


----------

